# Mosaik Effekt



## pReya (24. Juli 2003)

Also...
Ich habe hier ein Bild:






, das ich gerne nachmachen würde. Bin jetz soweit:




Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen wie ich dies blauen Mosaike, also diese Bildstörungen, oder was auch immer dass darstellen soll, am besten realisiere ??!!

Danke für eure Antworten !


----------



## layla (24. Juli 2003)

Ich finde zwar das es doof aussieht, aber es gibt unter Filter einen Mosaikfilter aber für mich sieht es so aus als hätte der reingezoomt und mit einem brush einzelne pixel angemalen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Juli 2003)

Habs mal schnell ausprobiert, und es sieht wirklich blöd aus


----------



## nanda (24. Juli 2003)

Genau. Den Filter findest Du unter Filter > Pixelate > Mosaic (oder deutsch: Filter > Vergröberungsfilter > Mosaikeffekt).

Bei dem Bild oben sind - schätze ich mal - mindestens 3 Ebenen mit dem Effekt bearbeitet worden, dann eine der blauen Ebenen etwas versetzen, ein bißchen Weichzeichnen, den Ebenenmodus verändern und teilweise (z.B. an den Augen) mit einer Maske den Mosaikeffekt ausblenden.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (24. Juli 2003)

Ich würd einfach den Wolken Filter mit blau/dunklem Blau benutzen, den Mosaic Filter drüber, das ganze maskieren/in die gewünschte Form bringen und die gewünschten Bereiche manuell aufhellen/abdunkeln.


----------

